# chemical to remove the black from gutters



## paintslinger

The problem I am having is with the black area on gutters and drip caps. Its not coming all the way clean. Tried tsp chlorine jomax short of painting over it I dont know how to get rid. Sorry no pic any guys that do this for a living should know what im talking about. FYI it is not a shingle roof


----------



## ParagonVA

I use a 50/50 mix of Spray 9 and water. You can't leave it on too long, which is why you have to dilute the spray nine. I douse the entire gutter, then wash immediately. It usually takes everything off, and it beats washing by hand. I have an extension wand I use for the powerwasher and a 24 foot ladder and heavy duty spray bottle for the Spray 9 :thumbsup:.


----------



## Tonyg

Potasium Hydroxide http://pressuretek.com/fgugr1ga.html


----------



## painttofish

Tonyg said:


> Potasium Hydroxide http://pressuretek.com/fgugr1ga.html



Tony, if f-13 is a potassium hydroxide does that mean it is just a stronger concentration of f-18?


----------



## deach

no, F18 is not the same. I second the F13 for gutters. Wet first, lightly brush on. let dwell only about one minute or so, (don't let it dry on it) and lightly brush a second time, dwell about 1 minute and rinse. (note if they're not really bad a second application will not be needed). You can also use a pump up to apply it and lightly go over with a brush too.


----------



## ParagonVA

deach said:


> no, F18 is not the same. I second the F13 for gutters. Wet first, lightly brush on. let dwell only about one minute or so, (don't let it dry on it) and lightly brush a second time, dwell about 1 minute and rinse. (note if they're not really bad a second application will not be needed). You can also use a pump up to apply it and lightly go over with a brush too.


this sounds better than what I had suggested, (Spray 9), 'cause the site states that the F13 attacks the streaks and not the paint.


----------



## PeteL

F-13 works well but you can get the same results using purple, Simple Green.


----------



## boman47k

PeteL said:


> F-13 works well but you can get the same results using purple, Simple Green.


If you use SG to get the black streaks off, what is your procedure for using it?


----------



## deach

I try not to use anything the home owner can run to Home depot or their local wally world and get. That's what separates the professionals. I'm not saying your way is wrong or anything, it's just easier to sell the cleaning of it using professional products even if they do cost a bit more. I recently did a wash where the gutter cleaning was more than the body of the house just because they saw the bottle. (they had a lot of guttering). Anyway just my .02...


----------



## Tonyg

painttofish said:


> Tony, if f-13 is a potassium hydroxide does that mean it is just a stronger concentration of f-18?


 
F-18 is Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH or caustic soda with surficants)

The F-13 is fairly concentrated. A 5 gallon bucket will last about a year for me. I consider it more of a liquid soap. It will juice up your house wash, clean aluminum, works well on oxidation, and will clean the heck out of an old white Chevy E250 van and trailer!


----------



## HeadHoncho

Here is a good tip!

We buy screw on cleaning brushes from lowes or homedepot (http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=1790-1738-231GM&lpage=none). We get out our extendable rolling poles and screw on the cleaning brush and lightly scrub the gutters with the chemicals. Make sure you clean the brush out good with water when your done or the bristles will melt together. We mix our solution in a backpack style sprayer and spray all painted surfaces including gutters then we scrub and wash away with a garden hose. Let the chemicals do the work. We use simple cherry from pressure tek. I have heard that you can mix Simple Cherry and Gutter grenade, to get the ultimate cleaner that i call Cherry Bomb, others call it Wild Cherry.


----------



## deach

Honestly after all the brushes I've tried to date, the salt and pepper brush Bob sells is my favorite. I have the 10 inch and I love the way it works. Screws to any standard pole. Use it early and often...


----------



## 4ThGeneration

Elimination from ACR Prodcuts works well also. Bobs products always work well no matter what you buy. I guess thats the best places to buy from. People like Bob who is a second generation power washer and Tom from ACR who actually does it for a living as well as service.

I took the advice of a good friend to find a local or as local supply house is the best bet incase you get caught with no chems and no time to wait.


----------



## bryncomeaux

motsenbackers dried latex paint remover cleans black stains off factrory finished gutters perfectly but it takes hand cleaning with a cloth.


----------



## PressurePros

Any butyl based cleaner does the trick.


----------

